# BLACK SUNDAY..9.18.05 ∙



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

*Black Sunday 11th Annual Drag Race & Car Show
669 State Route 203
East St. Louis, Il 62201

Sunday September 18th 
Gates Open @ 8:00 AM
(Be there early to avoid long lines)
*Car show & hop competition Sponsored by the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB

For More Information call Chris @ 314.889.8515</span>*





****CAR SHOW CLASSES****
>BEST ANTIQUE- 50'S AND OLDER
>BEST OLD SCHOOL- '59-'79
>BEST NEW SCHOOL-'80-'99\
>BEST MILLENIUM-"00-'05
>BEST TRUCK
>BEST HOT ROD
>BEST SUV
>BEST EURO
****HYDRAULIC CLASS ****
>SINGLE PUMP LUX & DOUBLE PUMP LUX
>SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP CHEVY
>SINGLE PUMP RADICAL & DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
...._Radical is any car with a rear lock up over 34 inches_....
(Shocks or No Shocks)
>Hop starts *promptly* at 2:00 PM 
_*side note from me, Spanky on this matter...these are my boys but they on constant c.p time so you may as well disregard this shit.._ :biggrin: :rofl: 
>Judging and classifications is solely the responsibility of the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB members and their authorized representatives so leave the shit at home and have fun..if they say you a radical you a radical...if you don't like it hold your own shit and do the judging and classes how you feel like it but this is their shit so deal with it.._*again I just threw this in_..
****ENTRY FEE****
>HYDRAULIC CARS-$30 IN ADVANCE-$35 AT THE GATE
>SHOW CARS-$25 IN ADVANCE-$30 AT THE GATE
>CHILDREN AGES 12 AND UNDER $5.00
>ALL OTHERS $15.00
****ALL DAY EVENT**** <~~DRAG RACING, SWANGIN', & THINGS FOR THE KIDS AS WELL~~>


********ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVELY NO GLASS BOTTLES*******
<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>EVERYONE IS WELCOME IT'S NOT JUST A BLACK THANG!!!


MAKE SURE TO BE THERE AND GET A CHANCE TO MEET THE NOTORIOUS L.A. INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB MEMBER *SMOKE* :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i'm like totally there ... hopefully i dont hit that hour long wait to get in the gate ... lots of gas was burnt ..not to mention heat of a all black car with no a/c 

i wish i could say the same about the chicago show on the 31st .. i been spending money like its going outta style so financially i can't swing it ..


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

i should be there


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Where the hell is the single pump lincoln class....................HATERS.
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 19 2005, 10:39 PM
> *Where the hell is the single pump lincoln class....................HATERS.
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3440325[/snapback]​*


THEY KNOW YOU GOT IT SO THEY DIDN'T MAKE A CLASS


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 19 2005, 10:39 PM
> *Where the hell is the single pump lincoln class....................HATERS.
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3440325[/snapback]​*



Damn. You got your brown Lincoln swingin' like that now? Good job.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

The recent article in the Riverfront Times that discussed Lowriding in St. Louis, stated that 314 Gateway Ridaz does not have any cars that hop. I've already invited the same journalist and photographer to this car show so they can write another article with accurate information. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jul 20 2005, 12:40 PM
> *The recent article in the Riverfront Times that discussed Lowriding in St. Louis, stated that 314 Gateway Ridaz does not have any cars that hop. I've already invited the same journalist and photographer to this car show so they can write another article with accurate information.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3442983[/snapback]​*


that same article says homeboy with the Suzuki or whatever basically started lowriding in the Lou...we all know how funny that is considering Chris has been ridin the I in St.Louis since at least '97...  And who in 314 hops? just kidding homie..

_"Unlike Playtime, whose lowriders tend to be built for the specific purpose of bouncing them, most of 314's don't hop."_ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Big Ups 2 everyone who was involved in the article. :thumbsup: 
I would have loved 2 see the percession line of lowriders, but I was told about it at the last minute.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

hope them trophys gone be grown for $25 and $35 dollars...these alittle higher than the midwest showdown :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

Well I could at least bring this since I sold my Caddy .


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

years before i remember a lot lot more cats around the area and way more shit talking ... 

people are losing thier touch ... anyways ttt


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 20 2005, 12:57 PM
> *that same article says homeboy with the Suzuki or whatever basically started lowriding in the Lou...we all know how funny that is considering Chris has been ridin the I in St.Louis since at least '97...  And who in 314 hops? just kidding homie..
> 
> "Unlike Playtime, whose lowriders tend to be built for the specific purpose of bouncing them, most of 314's don't hop."  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3443053[/snapback]​*


Read the article in the link below. If you know anything about the history of lowriding in St. Louis, you will quickly see that the guy who wrote the article was either confused or misinformed, "St. Louis-style vehicles were into twenty-inch wheels and stuff," says Anthony, a.k.a. Young Hogg, a.k.a. the Roving Ghetto Reporter. "They had their cars looking more like pimp cars.....(During the time Hogg is talking about, the mid 90's, there were not many people who had 20 inch rims)." There are many other statements made that are not true, but the article is still interesting. Besides, you will never read any article that is completely accurate, so why should you expect anything different now? :uh: 

The key is try not to get pissed off and look at the article for what it's worth, positive exposure for lowriders  


River Front Times article


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 20 2005, 12:57 PM
> *that same article says homeboy with the Suzuki or whatever basically started lowriding in the Lou...we all know how funny that is considering Chris has been ridin the I in St.Louis since at least '97...  And who in 314 hops? just kidding homie..
> 
> "Unlike Playtime, whose lowriders tend to be built for the specific purpose of bouncing them, most of 314's don't hop."  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3443053[/snapback]​*


For the record, lowriders with hydraulics have been in St. Louis since the 80's. Besides the St. Louis natives that were hittin' switches in the 80's we also had West Coast transplants living here like Kita of Uce (formerely USO). People think the STL never saw lowriding until Boyz-N-Da-Hood. All that movie did was popularize lowriding in our city at a time when it was just starting to catch on. By the way, Chris has got 15 years in the game and I have 10 - either one puts us in lowriding before 1997 (another unclear item in the RFT article).


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jul 25 2005, 08:24 PM
> *For the record, lowriders with hydraulics have been in St. Louis since the 80's. Besides the St. Louis natives that were hittin' switches in the 80's we also had West Coast transplants living here like Kita of Uce (formerely USO). People think the STL never saw lowriding until Boyz-N-Da-Hood. All that movie did was popularize lowriding in our city at a time when it was just starting to catch on. By the way, Chris has got 15 years in the game and I have 10 - either one puts us in lowriding before 1997 (another unclear item in the RFT article).
> [snapback]3478103[/snapback]​*


I remember seeing Chris around 93 or 94 at a show in K.C. That was along time ago. Now I feel old. :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 25 2005, 09:59 PM
> *I remember seeing Chris around 93 or 94 at a show in K.C. That was along time ago. Now I feel old. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3478365[/snapback]​*



And I have video of that show!!!! Oh man you should see this footage! :biggrin: I think Chris was car dancing back then by remote! :roflmao: Now he just dances on the cars! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 26 2005, 12:36 PM
> *And I have video of that show!!!!  Oh man you should see this footage!  :biggrin:  I think Chris was car dancing back then by remote!  :roflmao:  Now he just dances on the cars!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3482848[/snapback]​*


AND YOU HAD A DUSTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 26 2005, 02:38 PM
> *AND YOU HAD A DUSTER!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3482862[/snapback]​*


'

Wrong Dodge product!!!!!!!


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jul 25 2005, 08:24 PM
> *For the record, lowriders with hydraulics have been in St. Louis since the 80's. Besides the St. Louis natives that were hittin' switches in the 80's we also had West Coast transplants living here like Kita of Uce (formerely USO). People think the STL never saw lowriding until Boyz-N-Da-Hood. All that movie did was popularize lowriding in our city at a time when it was just starting to catch on. By the way, Chris has got 15 years in the game and I have 10 - either one puts us in lowriding before 1997 (another unclear item in the RFT article).
> [snapback]3478103[/snapback]​*


I'm sure you guys have had alot of lowriders..didn't Ice Cube go out there for a summer vacation once? I'm sure he had some lowriders..hahahaj/k..I think Spanky was only saying that Chris has been ridin the I since at least '97 not lowridin in general


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jul 26 2005, 03:09 PM
> *I'm sure you guys have had alot of lowriders..didn't Ice Cube go out there for a summer vacation once? I'm sure he had some lowriders..hahahaj/k..I think Spanky was only saying that Chris has been ridin the I since at least '97 not lowridin in general
> [snapback]3483233[/snapback]​*



I know Spanky knows the real. That whole conversation revolves around some of the misinformation in the RFT article. You have to read it to understand.


----------



## kosstheory (May 14, 2003)

check this out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=192526


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kosstheory_@Jul 26 2005, 06:14 PM
> *check this out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=192526
> [snapback]3484994[/snapback]​*


Don't try that shit at home.

Back to business. Black Sunday is only 7 weeks away. Our club needs to pre-register 7 cars (I think).


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 19 2005, 01:07 PM
> *i'm like totally there ...  hopefully i dont hit that hour long wait to get in the gate ... lots of gas was burnt ..not to mention heat of a all black car with no a/c
> 
> i wish i could say the same about the chicago show on the 31st ..  i been spending money like its going outta style so financially i can't swing it ..
> [snapback]3436804[/snapback]​*


I won't be making it to Chi-town this year either  
Too bad. I had a good time last year even though Ron's car was placed in intensive care. I am going to Spanish Lake Park Saturday evening for the cruise. I'll be filming for the extended version of the lowrider DVD my brother and I have been working on.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

so can we get some more confirmed... hell yeah's I 'll be there? 

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'll be there...probably with nothing juiced....but I should be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 31 2005, 10:21 PM
> *I'll be there...probably with nothing juiced....but I should be there.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3517526[/snapback]​*


then why come..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 1 2005, 01:40 AM
> *then why come..
> [snapback]3518611[/snapback]​*



They didn't put "no haters" on the flyer! So you can come too, juiceless wonder.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

*HOTEL INFO</span>

If you're bringing a car, you should try to get a room at:

Days Inn
7350 N. Hanley Rd.
Hazelwood, MO
314-524-2500
<span style=\'colorurple\'>You can park your car right outside your room.

If you're just coming as a spectator and can't get a room at the Days Inn, try:

Baymont Inn and Suites
318 Taylor Rd.
Hazelwood, MO
314-731-4200*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

BYOS


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 3 2005, 10:14 AM
> *BYOS
> [snapback]3533300[/snapback]​*


??


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 1 2005, 11:01 AM
> *They didn't put "no haters" on the flyer!  So you can come too, juiceless wonder.
> [snapback]3519918[/snapback]​*


  :tears:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jul 29 2005, 08:33 AM
> *I am going to Spanish Lake Park Saturday evening for the cruise.
> [snapback]3503099[/snapback]​*


Did any lolos win? I got there late and just wasn't feelin it to take any pics.


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Aug 4 2005, 10:25 AM
> *Did any lolos win? I got there late and just wasn't feelin it to take any pics.
> [snapback]3540520[/snapback]​*


Man that playtime show was off the hook until that mc caught fire but hey shit happens that's why everytime I hit a swicth I turn down the radio just to listen to the trunk for any strange noise :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Aug 4 2005, 12:25 PM
> *Did any lolos win? I got there late and just wasn't feelin it to take any pics.
> [snapback]3540520[/snapback]​*



I didn't hear about any lowriders winning.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Aug 4 2005, 04:37 PM
> *Man that playtime show was off the hook until that mc caught fire but hey shit happens that's why everytime I hit a swicth I turn down the radio just to listen to the trunk for any strange noise :biggrin:
> [snapback]3540596[/snapback]​*


was it a green one or a silver one?.... if silver did he get a steel batt hold down ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 4 2005, 08:42 AM~3539612
> *??
> *



BYOS---Bring Your Own Shade! Ain't no trees!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 4 2005, 12:41 PM~3541201
> *was it a green one or a silver one?.... if silver did he get a steel batt hold down ...
> *


the silver mc with (let me stop) the chain steering wheel


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 4 2005, 02:41 PM~3541200
> *I didn't hear about any lowriders winning.
> *


That sucks :angry:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Aug 6 2005, 02:21 PM~3552456
> *That sucks  :angry:
> *


HATERS!! :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yo!


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll be there,,..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 10 2005, 03:06 PM~3581765
> *Yo!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 10 2005, 06:33 PM~3584094
> *:uh:
> *



:wave: :buttkick:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I may come if anyone from around here is going. :dunno:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 31 2005, 09:18 PM~3517504
> *so can we get some more confirmed... hell yeah's I 'll be there?
> 
> TTT
> *


yo man I'll split the gas with ya :biggrin: get a hold of me homie


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

sure if your on my door step when i am ready to roll out .. 

i'm midway between columbia,mo and st louis,mo 

...and knowing my luck with work .. just like before any car show they are gonna want me to close ... i.e. 2:30 am


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 9 2005, 02:35 PM~3569676
> *HATERS!! :angry:
> *


so i take it you took you 63 out there and didnt win .. 

:uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Is there going to be a break dancing competition? I'm ready to pop and lock like a bastard!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 3 2005, 08:14 AM~3533300
> *BYOS
> *


spanky will be there so.....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 15 2005, 12:34 PM~3626467
> *spanky will be there so.....
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll be there takin' pics as usual :biggrin: .


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 15 2005, 02:42 PM~3627954
> *:angry:
> *


man i was just sayin youll bring hats and an umbrella......thats all.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 15 2005, 07:37 PM~3629094
> *man i was just sayin youll bring hats and an umbrella......thats all.
> *



I thought it meant we had to bring our own spanky. :dunno:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 3 2005, 02:14 PM~3533300
> *BYOS
> *



Bring Your Own Switches :biggrin: 

no more hearing hit tha switch ..and telling them they aint done yet .... :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 18 2005, 02:29 PM~3651373
> *Bring Your Own Switches  :biggrin:
> 
> no more hearing hit tha switch ..and telling them they aint done yet .... :angry:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 15 2005, 12:34 PM~3626467
> *spanky will be there so.....
> *


That's fucked up! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

i talked to the I president today at the picnic and he said they're gonna rent a club saturday nite(sept. 17th nite before black sunday)

details and location coming soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 21 2005, 09:47 PM~3667227
> *i talked to the I president today at the picnic and he said they're gonna rent a club saturday nite(sept. 17th nite before black sunday)
> 
> details and location coming soon!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 21 2005, 09:47 PM~3667227
> *i talked to the I president today at the picnic and he said they're gonna rent a club saturday nite(sept. 17th nite before black sunday)
> 
> details and location coming soon!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's tight. Will there be strippers? :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

CCCCCCCAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN
YYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU 
DDDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGG
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTT??????????????????


MAN!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 22 2005, 11:28 AM~3669736
> *That's tight. Will there be strippers? :0
> *


spanky will be there so.....


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

what is the pay out for the hydro comp?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 22 2005, 09:50 PM~3672897
> *spanky will be there so.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Aug 22 2005, 10:06 PM~3673533
> *what is the pay out for the hydro comp?
> *


They don't pay anything, just bragging rights. :biggrin: They haven't ever had a dancer there when I was there.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 23 2005, 09:19 PM~3679095
> *They don't pay anything, just bragging rights. :biggrin:  They haven't ever had a dancer there when I was there.
> *


HEY HEY!!! IM A PROFESIONAL DANCER AND I WAS THERE WHEN YOU WAS THERE :nono:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 23 2005, 09:01 PM~3679459
> *HEY HEY!!! IM A PROFESIONAL DANCER AND I WAS THERE WHEN YOU WAS THERE :nono:
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU WERE DOING? :biggrin: If you saw it sober you might change your mind on that. :0 You never bring the REAL professional dancers around us. :angry:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 24 2005, 06:55 PM~3685325
> *IS THAT WHAT YOU WERE DOING? :biggrin:  If you saw it sober you might change your mind on that. :0 You never bring the REAL professional dancers around us. :angry:
> *


I'll talk to Chris about bringing the dancers - WOMEN DANCERS!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 25 2005, 07:50 AM~3688686
> *I'll talk to Chris about bringing the dancers - WOMEN DANCERS!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 25 2005, 08:50 AM~3688686
> *I'll talk to Chris about bringing the dancers - WOMEN DANCERS!!!!!
> *


IM SKIPPIN MY PRE-BLACK SUNDAY TOUR OF THE EAST SIDE,...LAST YEAR I WOKE UP AND BLACK SUNDAY WAS OVER :uh: :dunno: 
THIS YEAR IM THROWIN' A PRE-BLACK SUNDAY BBQ(ERBODYS WELCOME-ITS GONNA BE IN JENNINGS-JUST BRING YOUR OWN DRANK-PLENTY OF FOOD AND PARKING-THATS SAT. BOUT 2 OR 3PM)  :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 25 2005, 10:06 PM~3694031
> *IM SKIPPIN MY PRE-BLACK SUNDAY TOUR OF THE EAST SIDE,...LAST YEAR I WOKE UP AND BLACK SUNDAY WAS OVER :uh:  :dunno:
> THIS YEAR IM THROWIN' A PRE-BLACK SUNDAY BBQ(ERBODYS WELCOME-ITS GONNA BE IN JENNINGS-JUST BRING YOUR OWN DRANK-PLENTY OF FOOD AND PARKING-THATS SAT. BOUT 2 OR 3PM)   :biggrin:
> *


Can I bring the Ho's too?
You don't need to answer that.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 26 2005, 01:29 PM~3697251
> *Can I bring the Ho's too?
> You don't need to answer that.
> *


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

Two Taco Tuesdays 

we need a larger list here !


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 25 2005, 10:06 PM~3694031
> *IM SKIPPIN MY PRE-BLACK SUNDAY TOUR OF THE EAST SIDE,...LAST YEAR I WOKE UP AND BLACK SUNDAY WAS OVER :uh:  :dunno:
> THIS YEAR IM THROWIN' A PRE-BLACK SUNDAY BBQ(ERBODYS WELCOME-ITS GONNA BE IN JENNINGS-JUST BRING YOUR OWN DRANK-PLENTY OF FOOD AND PARKING-THATS SAT. BOUT 2 OR 3PM)   :biggrin:
> *



how many days left????
im tryin to put 26'z on my electric scooter just wonderin' if i got time :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 25 2005, 10:06 PM~3694031
> *IM SKIPPIN MY PRE-BLACK SUNDAY TOUR OF THE EAST SIDE,...LAST YEAR I WOKE UP AND BLACK SUNDAY WAS OVER :uh:  :dunno:
> THIS YEAR IM THROWIN' A PRE-BLACK SUNDAY BBQ(ERBODYS WELCOME-ITS GONNA BE IN JENNINGS-JUST BRING YOUR OWN DRANK-PLENTY OF FOOD AND PARKING-THATS SAT. BOUT 2 OR 3PM)   :biggrin:
> *



last year black sunday pics


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 25 2005, 10:06 PM~3694031
> *IM SKIPPIN MY PRE-BLACK SUNDAY TOUR OF THE EAST SIDE,...LAST YEAR I WOKE UP AND BLACK SUNDAY WAS OVER :uh:  :dunno:
> THIS YEAR IM THROWIN' A PRE-BLACK SUNDAY BBQ(ERBODYS WELCOME-ITS GONNA BE IN JENNINGS-JUST BRING YOUR OWN DRANK-PLENTY OF FOOD AND PARKING-THATS SAT. BOUT 2 OR 3PM)   :biggrin:
> *


Chris (President of Individuals - STL Chapter) asked me to post the details for the Black Sunday Party:

Ground Zero Party Center
8231 Airport Rd
Berkely, MO
63134

Saturday, September 17th, 2005
8:00pm - 1:30am
Plenty of Lowrider Parking Spaces  

Plenty of activities are planned for a great night before the big show
Everybody is welcome - Especially Los Camacho Hermanos :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Chris (President of Individuals - STL Chapter) asked me to post the details for the Black Sunday Party:

Ground Zero Party Center
8231 Airport Rd
Berkely, MO
63134

Saturday, September 17th, 2005
8:00pm - 1:30am
Plenty of Lowrider Parking Spaces  

Plenty of activities are planned for a great night before the big show
Everybody is welcome - Especially Los Camacho Hermanos :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 31 2005, 02:31 AM~3723478
> *how many days left????
> im tryin to put 26'z on my electric scooter just wonderin' if i got time :biggrin:
> *


like two weeks ...and a few days now :biggrin: liking the pics from last year ... 

just found out big pimpin had a pic of my ride ..


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

cant wait :biggrin: 


whos takin the hop this year


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 30 2005, 10:31 PM~3723478
> *how many days left????
> im tryin to put 26'z on my electric scooter just wonderin' if i got time :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 31 2005, 01:36 PM~3725595
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


is that you in your avitar...dancing? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:twak: :twak:

:nono:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

is there gonna be a payout for the hop/dance???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 31 2005, 10:20 AM~3725792
> *is that you in your avitar...dancing?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



I told you I was gonna get in the dance competition!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

HEY!!! I'm all the way in the back to the right with all them ********, I mean, white boys hahahaa.... hey, you should had seen pitbulls neck, that shit was REEEEEDDDDDDDDDDD!!!! hahahaa...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 1 2005, 06:54 PM~3734028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i bet if i really got bored i could find myself ...


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

i came with the white boys. I rode with shortdog62 and lodirty64 and my whole head was red not just my neck :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Looks as if everyone is backing out. :angry:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 09:10 PM~3742832
> *Looks as if everyone is backing out. :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2005, 01:10 AM~3742832
> *Looks as if everyone is backing out. :angry:
> *



whos backing out ?

i'm trying my hardest to get it there .. driveline broke after $232 retube..and new u joints ..and new slip joint.... now the damn front section broke.... but i am crossing my fingers ...


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Lowriders United, in St. Louis, MO are organizing a "Ride-a-Thon" for the victims of Hurricane Katrina. 

Sunday, September 4th. We're meeting at Larimore Park between 4:00pm and 6:00pm. Then we're going to ride to Nelly's Fo-Sho Foundation and Derty Ent (located at Page and I-170 - 1835 Beltway Drive), where he has organized a clothing drive for the victims. We're going to get as much money together as possible amongst us and purchase clothing and toiletries. As many of you now, many families have moved to St. Louis from New Orleans and other parts of the Gulf Coast, so the need is right here in our city. 

Show your love and represent our city to the fullest. Help us tomorrow at the Hurricane Katrina Ride-A-Thon!!

We will also be recruiting as many people as possible while in route to Derty Ent for the sake of giving.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't know if Skillz is bringing his ride, but I will be there to donate some clothes.
:biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 4 2005, 11:47 AM~3749615
> *I don't know if Skillz is bringing his ride, but I will be there to donate some clothes.
> :biggrin:
> *


How was it?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Back to the top. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 3 2005, 06:27 PM~3745356
> *whos backing out ?
> 
> i'm trying my hardest to get it there .. driveline broke after $232 retube..and new u joints ..and new slip joint.... now the damn front section broke....  but i am crossing my fingers ...
> *


Iknow we wanted to be there but with vegas just a cuople of weeks after this we can't make it.Vegas is going to break us i'm puttin more money into my ride and then with gas and rooms and drinking and gambleing shit theres no way sorry dirttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyysssssssss.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

nine days ....til Black Sunday !


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 9 2005, 08:06 AM~3781767
> *nine days ....til Black Sunday !
> *


That's just enough time to detail my trey!! :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

I cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

one week away ..... ok ..i lied 6 more days since this is now monday


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Who's going? Out of towners??????


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 11 2005, 10:37 PM~3796290
> *one week away ..... ok ..i lied 6 more days since this is now monday
> *


can't wait huh?
lol


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2005, 10:12 AM~3797452
> *Who's going?  Out of towners??????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Sep 12 2005, 04:25 PM~3798054
> *can't wait huh?
> lol
> *


 nope cant wait ..car aint up to standards that i would like, but hey how often do we all get together this is probably the greatest gig of the year 

THE GRAND FINALE IS UPON US ....


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 12 2005, 12:52 PM~3798925
> *nope cant wait ..car aint up to standards that i would like, but hey how often do we all get together this is probably the greatest gig of the year
> 
> THE GRAND FINALE  IS UPON US ....
> *


that's right what time are you heading out?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

there trying to make me work :banghead:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Sep 12 2005, 08:06 PM~3799426
> *that's right what time are you heading out?
> *


depends what time i wake up ... i'll probably so excited i wont even sleep ...and i'm not a morning person ... i'll hit you up and let you know thou


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 13 2005, 10:44 AM~3805312
> *depends what time i wake up ... i'll probably so excited i wont even sleep ...and i'm not a morning person ... i'll hit you up and let you know thou
> *


coooool we will hook up the day of so get yo ride together maaaaaaaaan!


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 25 2005, 10:06 PM~3694031
> *IM SKIPPIN MY PRE-BLACK SUNDAY TOUR OF THE EAST SIDE,...LAST YEAR I WOKE UP AND BLACK SUNDAY WAS OVER :uh:  :dunno:
> THIS YEAR IM THROWIN' A PRE-BLACK SUNDAY BBQ(ERBODYS WELCOME-ITS GONNA BE IN JENNINGS-JUST BRING YOUR OWN DRANK-PLENTY OF FOOD AND PARKING-THATS SAT. BOUT 2 OR 3PM)   :biggrin:
> *


BAR-B-Q HAS BEEN CANCEALED...DUE TO CIRCUMSTANCES BEYOUND MY CONTROL :uh: SO YA'LL GONNA HAVE TO EAT WHITE CASTLE :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Sep 13 2005, 07:52 PM~3809228
> *BAR-B-Q HAS BEEN CANCEALED...DUE TO CIRCUMSTANCES BEYOUND MY CONTROL :uh: SO YA'LL GONNA HAVE TO EAT WHITE CASTLE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

fuck white castle....Where's the STEAK!?!??!?!


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2005, 12:18 AM~3810391
> *fuck white castle....Where's the STEAK!?!??!?!
> *





where's your hopper?


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Can't believe its been a whole year allready.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Sep 13 2005, 11:25 PM~3810428
> *where's your hopper?
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :guns: 




:cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

I can't make it this year


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Chris wanted me to correct something..The owners of the Race track has upped the admission price for spectators to $25...this was out of the control of the Individuals Car Club's hands..There should be plenty of stuff to see and do so it should be worth it..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 15 2005, 04:26 PM~3820852
> *Chris wanted me to correct something..The owners of the Race track has upped the admission price for spectators to $25...this was out of the control of the Individuals Car Club's hands..There should be plenty of stuff to see and do so it should be worth it..
> *



whats it gonna cost to show ... and how much for the hop... 

i was told yesterday there was dragraces at the same time on the other side .... really?.....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 15 2005, 01:26 PM~3820852
> *Chris wanted me to correct something..The owners of the Race track has upped the admission price for spectators to $25...this was out of the control of the Individuals Car Club's hands..There should be plenty of stuff to see and do so it should be worth it..
> *



Damn that is Lowrider magazine prices. :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

well not much to say today is the day ... 9:30 i got places to go people to see :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

any one GOT PICS


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

yeah ... hopefully they arent too big


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

if i woulda tried to hop ...i woulda had a trophy ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

nice blue 63 from the ill side ( sorry falco i was burning up tape on the hop no snaps for that but i am sure them down IV life guys got ya covered)


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

fleetwood !


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

more


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

another


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

more more


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

more more more


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

more more more more more


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

mo mo mo mo mo mo mo..... losing count here


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

omaha ,nebraska in the hizzy


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

who won the hop?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

playtimes lincoln


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

another fleetwood ....


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

another playtime car ... :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

more


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

more


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

getting down to the last few pics .... 314!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

mo 314


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

yet another 314 car


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 18 2005, 09:49 PM~3840413
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Look at all those chains!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

STL Big I.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

is it double or single?linc


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

nice black and chrome regal .... Blockstyle


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 19 2005, 02:51 AM~3840426
> *is it double or single?linc
> *


it was a double .... actually i seen later lona has piston pumps


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This picture cracks me up! :roflmao: Where's waldo???? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2005, 09:51 PM~3840426
> *is it double or single?linc
> *


Double.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 18 2005, 09:52 PM~3840431
> *it was a double .... actually i seen later lona has piston pumps
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i dont know where it ends but if you cant read, the frame basically says 28"s


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

No insignia on this one. :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 18 2005, 09:54 PM~3840447
> *No insignia on this one.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :0
> *


 :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

damn ... good timing pimpin ... 

justin get any snaps of me doing any 3's? bumper was draggin the pavement ...i swear i heard it 

anyways heres the last one ... i dunno what happened it looked like every one was rollin out so i just packed up and headed over to see slammed91 wagon to drop off a part ..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2005, 02:54 AM~3840447
> *No insignia on this one.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :0
> *


 wha ...my camera sucks of maybe it was the lighting techinque ...

is there one of me cheesily sneaking into a photo around there big pimpin?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 18 2005, 10:00 PM~3840489
> *wha ...my camera sucks of maybe it was the lighting techinque ...
> 
> is there one of me cheesily sneaking into a photo around there big pimpin?
> *


yes


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE PICS "ICE64BERG"& HI- CALIBER CUSTOMS.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 18 2005, 11:00 PM~3840489
> * is there one of me cheesily sneaking into a photo around there big pimpin?
> *



see here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3840434

:biggrin:


No pics of you dragging the bumper 3 wheeling.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2005, 02:52 AM~3840434
> *This picture cracks me up!  :roflmao:  Where's waldo????   :biggrin:
> *


 beer will do that to ya ... i think i started about 12:30.... ,
i was thinking it was the almost chrome car ... 
good looking out ...

your avitar cracks me up !


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> beer will do that to ya ...
> 
> 
> YOU AINT KIDDING. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2005, 02:55 AM~3840460
> *
> *


that was cool as hell to let justin hit that fleetwood ... did he tell you what was up with it?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Sorry we didn't make it Big I ,we trying to save up for vegas.Where was everyone else?I heard there were only a few hoppers there.Damn the shows just get smaller and smaller.We need a lowrider council here in the midwest so that everyone backs each others shows.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Boonie put it down again. He won the all-Busa class, *9.5 seconds*, side-by-side Street ET win over St. Louis streetbike dominator Janie Palm. Crazy Kansas City biker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

more pics of the buble Caprice please..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 19 2005, 03:35 PM~3844070
> *more pics of the buble Caprice please..
> *


no.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

NICE TO SEE THE K.C. CATS COME DOWN, AND NEBRASKA IN THE HOUSE. ALSO NICE TO SEE THE CHI IN THE HOUSE! CAN'T BELIEVE DUDE DROVE THAT BUBBLE ON 8'S FROM CHICAGO! OR SO THEY SAY. :biggrin: 
KINDA SUCKS THAT THERE WAS NOT MANY HOPPERS THOUGH, WHERE Y'ALL AT?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

this bubble is sick!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sorry PINKY couldn't be there, went to NOPI took PINKY and cris ponder's cutty, took first and second, maybe next year!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

yeah ... umm ask Allen if anyone sees him before me who's cooler? ( like igloo ice chest thingy )


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 20 2005, 12:47 AM~3846212
> *this bubble is sick!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



yeah so is that car where you can see the roof behind his head ... it's lovely 

hmmm let me zoom in ... easier too see ... 



anyone else got more pics?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for stoppin by iceberg that pump head should help out



ps still it :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE WHITE AND RED CUT


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 20 2005, 05:41 PM~3850719
> *ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE WHITE AND RED CUT
> *


actually no i missed that one some how was that you ...? .. i seen you before the show coming outta st chaz area ... then i seen you yesterday ... as you was aroaching warrenton i started to wave then i realized i was in my girls car ... 

that thing is pretty sweet ...and it's hard to miss sorry chief!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Stole these from Jeff.


Damn candy striper.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

what the hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need a pepermint .....


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2005, 03:06 AM~3840522
> *
> No pics of you dragging the bumper 3 wheeling.
> *



damn since no one took a pic i got one yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Would ya look at that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

:biggrin: nice cut :biggrin: who painted it?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2005, 02:55 PM~3852132
> *Stole these from Jeff.
> Damn candy striper.
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT DAN I SEE YOU IN THE BACKGROUD WITH YOUR JERSEY!


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i missed out as usuall,hopefully ill have my shit ready for yall next year :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 29 2005, 06:54 AM~3907456
> *i missed out as usuall,hopefully ill have my shit ready for yall next year  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i am yellin! ... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 20 2005, 11:57 AM~3443053
> *that same article says homeboy with the Suzuki or whatever basically started lowriding in the Lou...we all know how funny that is considering Chris has been ridin the I in St.Louis since at least '97...  And who in 314 hops? just kidding homie..
> 
> "Unlike Playtime, whose lowriders tend to be built for the specific purpose of bouncing them, most of 314's don't hop."  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


reporters report what they see! hell i never seen a hopper from 314 either!! I been in lou hittin switches since 91! they some cool cats though, Leon is my homie. Playtime.......we do the dam'n thing! StL Swangin Baby!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

you got a pic of your ride ragtoproy?


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 19 2005, 08:39 PM~3440325
> *Where the hell is the single pump lincoln class....................HATERS.
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


i beleive thats lux class that mean you and me baby :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 14 2005, 12:22 PM~4202237
> *reporters report what they see! hell i never seen a hopper from 314 either!! I been in lou hittin switches since 91!  they some cool cats though, Leon is my homie. Playtime.......we do the dam'n thing! StL Swangin Baby!!!
> *




More hopping out of 314 this year. Still clean too.


----------

